# New in N.C. w a Pathfinder 17T.



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

First-time boat owner and owner of 98 Pathfinder 17T. Looking forward to learning more and catching some great fish!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Picture?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Third time out and it was this time that I saw that dark water stain on the hull. It was nasty.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Buy some compound and a orbital polisher from harbor freight and shine it up! Helps keep the stains off.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome to the 17T club.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome! What part of NC are you in?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Eastern. Near Washington in Beaufort county.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

You'll love that frisbee if you stay out of big chop. I had one down in the glades and loved it there, but would not want it on the Neuse.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

hostage1985 said:


> You'll love that frisbee if you stay out of big chop. I had one down in the glades and loved it there, but would not want it on the Neuse.


You wouldn't want it in the Pamlico either, except for the right wind except for calm.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

My friend had one and we fished mosquito lagoon many times. It beat us a lot but we had fun floating in 4 inches of water.


----------

